# sunken hips



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 29, 2013)

My doe (due in 13 days) has really changed over the last 24 hours. Her hips have sunken (that's the best I can think of to describe it). I can almost reach around her talk head, but her ligaments are still there, softer, but definitely still there. Am I seeing her "drop", though it hasn't really been anything to do with her belly just her tail area? Or should I be vigilant about checking for ligaments because she is close? This is only my second kidding.
Thanks!
-K


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't have goats...but with sheep...yes...that sunken hips thing means baby is dropped and it shouldn't be long now...good luck!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 29, 2013)

Not long now.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jan 29, 2013)

Suburbanfarmer said:
			
		

> My doe (due in 13 days) has really changed over the last 24 hours. Her hips have sunken (that's the best I can think of to describe it). I can almost reach around her talk head, but her ligaments are still there, softer, but definitely still there. Am I seeing her "drop", though it hasn't really been anything to do with her belly just her tail area? Or should I be vigilant about checking for ligaments because she is close? This is only my second kidding.
> Thanks!
> -K


Dropping just means they are getting into position. It doesn't give you an exact time frame. As for the ligaments, it is not about reaching around the tail head. It is only about the 2 pencil like ligaments on either side of the tail. Once they are gone, you are on 24 hour watch. I'd start watching the udder for changes, too. The udder "boom" and disappearing ligs are really the tell tales (though each doe is different!)


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 29, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> Dropping just means they are getting into position. It doesn't give you an exact time frame. As for the ligaments, it is not about reaching around the tail head. It is only about the 2 pencil like ligaments on either side of the tail. Once they are gone, you are on 24 hour watch. I'd start watching the udder for changes, too. The udder "boom" and disappearing ligs are really the tell tales (though each doe is different!)


Thanks. She definitely still has her ligaments. I felt them go on our last doe, so I know what I'm looking for there. But, with my last doe, the tail head was raised and the ligaments gone pretty close together and closer to her due date. I will keep an eye on her nonetheless.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Or your goat could just have an empty rumen...in which case I would give her some hay


----------

